# Suche Rennspiel von früher!



## Razzer98 (25. Juli 2016)

*Suche Rennspiel von früher!*

Moin,

Ich suche von damals ein Rennspiel. Ich habe es im zeitraum von 2006-2008 gespielt. Es war auf einer Art Demo CD die mein Vater bei MediaMarkt gekauft hat. Dort waren 15-20 verschiedene Rennspiel Demos. Unter anderem der Klassiker Road Rage. Das Spiel was ich suche war meiner meinung nach mehr an Kinder orientiert. Es hatte eine Comic artige Grafik  und ich konnte mit einem Roten wagen in einer offenen welt rumfahren. Es gab noch andere Welten und Wagen die man in der Vollversion dann hatte. Mehr weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Ich hoffe jemand kann  mir helfen.

Gruß

Razzer


----------



## AntoniusGER (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel von früher!*

vielleicht "auto modellista"


----------



## Razzer98 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel von früher!*



AntoniusGER schrieb:


> vielleicht "auto modellista"



Leider nicht. Ich habe eben aus zufall die CD gefunden auf ebay. Hier mal der Link:
PC-Spiele-CD "TOP-HITS Ausgewahlter RENNSPIELE" | eBay


----------



## rolli (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel von früher!*

Hallo Kollege,

mich hats grad gerissen, als ich das Foto gesehen hab:
Ich besitze die besagte Shareware-CD!!!
Gut, dass ich nix wegschmeißen kann. 

Leider lässt sich die menu.exe nicht unter Windows 10 ausführen...
Vielleicht klappt es ja auf meinem Win7-Rechner.

Würde es dir weiterhelfen, wenn ich eine Liste mit den enthalten Spielen liefern kann?
Dann werd ich da mal etwas experimentieren...

Gib mir einfach Bescheid.


----------



## aloha84 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel von früher!*

@TE
Ein Screenshot vom Spiel ist nicht auf der Packung bei Ebay oder?


----------



## turkmannZZZ (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Suche Rennspiel von früher!*

Rennspiele: 40 kostenlose Download-Games - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE
vieleicht ist es hier abgebildet


----------

